# What a Difference a Year Makes



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

While Hunter wasn't adopted from a rescue organization he was adopted from a local shelter after being found as a stray and suffering through a terribly failed placement so I thought this might be the most appropriate place to post his before and after pictures.

When we got him he was very kinky and covered in mats with a terrible double ear infection. The mats were so bad that right after the holiday season we had him shaved down when we decided that there was no way we could remove the mats on our own. Well, 365 days later I can't believe he is the same dog. His skin looks great, his hair is so healthy and white, and any body issues (as far as being held or handled) he had when we got him are gone. He loves to be held and cuddled! What a difference a year makes.









First week we had Hunter









First haircut to remove the mats (a second shave down would occur two months later to get rid of all the damaged hair).









Hunter, Christmas 2008 - one year later (along with the picture in my siggy).


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That's just so amazing. He hardly looks like the same dog! What an amazing job you've done with him. He's a lucky guy to have you and it sounds like you are just as lucky to have him :wub: 

I really love seeing posts like this.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow - he looks like a different dog!
It is amazing what love and attention can do for a little guy!
I'm glad you posted your before and after pics
because I think sometimes people don't realize
how much more normal and healthy they get
once you start taking good care of them after rescue.

You rock! And so does your pooch!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Anniversary, handsome. Hunter, you and your parents are so blessed!
xoxoxo


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Awwww he looks wonderful! You've done a great job with him. What a difference.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Amazing difference - you've done a great job with Hunter :wub: and he's a lucky little guy to have found you!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Well that smile in your siggy says it all, doesn't it? What a little sweetheart Hunter is. You and your husband should be very proud of yourselves. I'd say what a difference a year love makes. What a huge difference in him. I'd just love to hug him. :wub: :hugging:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Hunter looks great and is such a lucky boy to have a loving home now. I'm so glad you got him :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hunter is now a happy, healthy, loved young man and it shows! :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Isn't it amazing how these little rescues blossom with TLC?

You've done a great job with Hunter! :thmbup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, you did a WONDERFUL job!! How rewarding. He is such a doll :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hunter looks great , love does great things :wub: jo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Isn't it amazing what love can do.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What an amazing transformation!!!! World of difference in him and you should be commended for helping him along~~~Everytime I look at your siggy, I think what an adorable picture and he has such a good life now and is so happy. His little picture just makes my heart warm to see it!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

that makes my heart so warm. I keep telling the b's that they don't know how good they have got it. Thankyou for rescueing him.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a special little guy!!!! :wub: he looks great!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Hunter looks so happy now!!! :wub: What a lucky boy!!! You have done an amazing job with him!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, it's amazing what a little TLC will do for these precious little guys.

Hunter looks amazing!!! :wub: Keep on doing what you're doing!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hunter is very special. he has such a sweet look and has such a happy face.

thank you for taking care so well for him.
all the very best to you two :wub: :wub: *


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Your story is so heartwarming and beautiful.

Hunter looks so handsome and content now. Thanks to your loving care. 

I love the picture of Hunter by the tree ... a year later. And, how special to see the message there above his head ... *JOY* :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

He is beautiful. What a big blessing in such a little body!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: He looks wonderful and so happy.
I am so glad you both found each other :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

That does my heart good to see such a happy, loved little guy. Bless you, from Bob and Marsha


----------

